# Cell Service Off Marathon Key



## MaGuyver (Nov 6, 2012)

Anyone in or been to Marathon Key that can tell me how far aff shore you have had cell service?


----------



## Wannabeflyguy (Jan 2, 2021)

MaGuyver said:


> Anyone in or been to Marathon Key that can tell me how far aff shore you have had cell service?


10-15nm last time I was there


----------



## MaGuyver (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks


----------

